# Ok, im gonna be THAT guy



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I missed last years microskiff rally, and while i know its not near time for the next one, i would like to start tjrowing around dates and locations? That is if Jan doesnt mind.. Hope im not jumping the gun ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Not a bad idea. Its never too early to start talking about another rally.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

i agree


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoqDYcCDOTg&feature=related[/media]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

ive only been on the site for about 7 months, so to make a good decision on where we should hold it at, can anyone name the last several places it was held?


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

In the past:
Long Point in Sebastian
Homosassa
Islamorada if you include the crossing

How about the Econ or St John's?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

ok, pardon my lack of knowledge, but wheres the econ? and isnt the st johns just freshwater?


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

how about st. augistine..... we havent visited the NE yet either here or on CG.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

i always wanted to go to boca grande.. i could care less for the crowds tho, but i hear they have some nice backwaters


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Well, sounds like you're the lead guy on this one. So as a help, regardless of location, Ankona will provide the BBQ pork. Just trying to help with your newly anointed chairmanship


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> how about st. augistine..... we havent visited the NE yet either here or on CG.


Or Jacksonville.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

lol what did i get myself into? just playin, i would b honored to take that position but this is still a democracy, so everyones opinion counts. Mel i appreciate the bbq, somehow you knew my softspot


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Hmmm...Boca Grande would be nice because you have Cayo Costa right there to camp at....But that bring up a good point.

Camping or Lodging. Camping is fine in the winter months, but if it's summer NO WAY JOSE!!!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> how about st. augistine..... we havent visited the NE yet either here or on CG.


x2!


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

We just got back from 5 days at Cayo Costa. We love it there but dont forget that you are 3/4 of a mile from you boat and unless you catch a tram between 9 and 5, you are hoofin it across the island. 



















Why not camping in Flamingo? I'd do that for sure...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

you guys know I've been looking for a place to go on a fishing vacation, well here is my top pick, it's got a nice protected boat docking area and looks like a cool place. It's north of boca grande by about 14 miles, but only 4 miles north of stump pass if I remember correctly.

http://ibiswebsite.com/buchans/


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

lets start talking about a date so everyone can start to plan for the time off.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Firecat, i like that place, dependin on how my funds bounce back from my upcoming wedding and new house , i might just be sleepin in the silverado lol, but yes we should also start throwing dates around, good idea. If we go to boca grande lets not go when the PTTS is in town lol


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Depending on when it is this year I may or may not have a boat built yet. Keep in mind that if it's at a resort of some kind then there might be group discounts to be had


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Firecat, thats all the more motivation to get that boat rollin , i figure as much with the discounts, im so broke nowadays i fish so i have something to eat lol, how long does one of the rallys last? A week, three days, ?


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

can we look for places that have accommodations and camping? Buchans looks nice too....


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

there was mention that so. ga was an area being highly considered and from the looks of forum member "gafshr's" reports i'm down with it ;D


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

> there was mention that so. ga was an area being highly considered and from  the looks of forum member "gafshr's" reports i'm down with it  ;D



then we all have to get out of state fishing licenses.

North Florida gets my vote


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I dont mind s georgia but some of my other s florida and miami boys might not wanna make the haul. In a perfect world i would say we should hold it somewhere in the middle of the state so its an equal haul for everybody , but its not at all up to me


----------



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

> > there was mention that so. ga was an area being highly considered and from  the looks of forum member "gafshr's" reports i'm down with it  ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that's sound a little better, but it is only $20 or $25 for a 3 day permit and like $45 I belive for a year.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is a semi-upscale place to hold it.

http://www.riverpalmcottages.com/


If you want to go super cheap. Just meet up on this spoil island near Sebastian Inlet for some camping. Its a great spot if you can get it before it gets taken over by someone else.


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

We are considering two locations South Georgia or Louisiana.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Interesting! Count me in


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> We are considering two locations South Georgia or Louisiana.


i want in


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Watch these videos and then decide...
http://www.flywaterexpeditions.com/louisiana-redfish-videos.html

I'm no guide, but I know the area pretty well.  I'm happy to help however I can.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Count me in if it's Louisiana.
Been dying to make a trip out there, and couldn't find a better reason to finally do it.
I'm sure we can get a caravan of us south floridian microskiffers making the long trek.


----------



## Baily (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't know if I can handle that long of a run to Buchan's Landing, I live about 5 miles from their. I have lived and fished this area for 35 years.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

i can smell the crawfish boiling already

im down for LA


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd be in for LA!!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm down for Louisiana marshes! Everytime I passed the Louisiana marshes at I-10 and looks very fishy when I saw a bunch of skinny flat skiffs in the area when I'm on my way to south Texas.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm glad to see so many votes for LA.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

So around when will it be?
I'm going to need to buy a new truck before then to make the long haul.
I don't know if my "four banger" is up for the task. lol


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I was in the military stationed in New Orleans LA. Never got to fish but ate a lot of crawfish.....DAMM GOOD STUFFF

Mudd Minnow


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> So around when will it be?


Let us know when y'all want it.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

preferably before it gets too hot


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

the week of Jan 17? like a mon-weds?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

When is best for fishing?
I normally go down to the keys in like February for like a week.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

If some locals could point the way that would be best. My best guess will be mid to late second quarter.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

this time of year= MONSTER REDS!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

It is true that winter fishing for big reds is fun; however, some things to consider in order to make this a fun for all trip:
- Hold up...crawfish are not in season yet (March/April – June)
- It's doubtful you South FL guys even own a jacket...this cold could be a turn off in a wet riding skiff unless you are geared up for it.  My GPS said 54 deg water temp last week.
- Navigation in LA marshes is normally challenging, but winter has DANGEROUS low tides that strand many fisherman in winter
- Winter fishing is very front dependent and many times it is a last minute decison when conditions permit. It could be 75 deg or 45 deg?
- After first full moon in April, trout turn on and reds, flounder, drums begin to feed more aggressively as water temps rise to mid 60's.  This would be earliest I would recommend, but mid May/early June is the most constant period in my opinion.

Not trying to be a Scrooge...but if your time is limited you should shoot for best fishing conditions possible.  Just my 2 cents...some other guys from the area might have another take on the idea.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

well said lamarsh, if the dates fall on my kelly week then im in. im game for a spring trip...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That'll be better for me.
Give me time to try and sell my truck to upgrade!
I doubt I can have it sold and purchase another truck in less than a month!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

best to have temps that allow all day fishiing to make the most of the trip, if you wait untill the heat of summer your gonna have a few hours in the morning and maybe a few in the afternoon depending on whether or not it rains, the rest of your time your huddled up next to an air conditioner praying for relief


----------



## RedFinaddict (Sep 14, 2010)

If its before summer, count me in. Like lamarsh suggested, might as well get the most outta the trip and shoot for a time where fishing is not so front dependent and since we dont fish the areas often, it would really suck to get stuck out in the marsh with cold weather.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

So spring 1st or 2nd weekend of april?


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

Let's please organize all future comments into this post.

2011 microskiff.com Bash in the Marsh! Official Location/Time thread.


----------

